# Nuevo software gratuito para el control de CNC+arduino



## sokoloko (Abr 25, 2014)

Hola amigos, 

Mirando por la web para hacerme mi maquina CNC, he encontrado este software:

http://cnccontrol.byethost13.com/index.html

Por si a alguno le interesa creo que puede ser interesante, es gratuito, para windows y linux y funciona con arduino como interprete de los comandos. Creo que puede ser una buena alternativa  a ver que opinan los expertos 

Saludos.


----------



## proteus7 (Abr 25, 2014)

Esta bueno el soft, pero no vi  la maquina para fabricar, o no busque bien?


----------



## sokoloko (Abr 26, 2014)

Por lo que he leido, es solo el software para controlar la maquina CNC, ya sea cortadora Laser, fresadora.....


Lo que hace el programa es convertir el Gcode a movimientos en los motores, lo bueno es para la electrónica solo hace falta un arduino conectado por USB al PC y los controladores de los motores. Trae buena visualización, también para sensores de temperaturas, conexión maquina PC por Bluetooth, control de la maquina con un gamepad.....

Yo he estado haciendo pruebas con un arduino, un A4988 y un motor NEMA y aparentemente funciona bien........a ver si termino de montar la cortadora láser y lo pruebo al 100%.


----------



## os12300 (Ene 18, 2015)

Saludos para todos, scoloko, te comento que la liga ya no existe, o no la encuentro disponible. ¿puedes subir los archivos?. Gracias...


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 18, 2015)

te refieres a esta???

http://cnccontrol.byethost13.com/index.html


----------

